# Realtek HD audio crackling



## Rasputin (Oct 30, 2011)

Basically when I use headphones with my desktop, I get a steady crackling sound constantly.
Sound is built into the motherboard which is a GIGABYTE GA-A75M-UD2H.

Have tried various things on other forums with people who have the same problem, like uninstalling EasyTune6 (don't even know what it is).

One interesting point is that I have noticed the crackling increases in frequency/pitch when the CPU is under load, when the HDD is running particularly quickly and when I do things like scroll up and down pages and resize windows, but I guess thats to do with the CPU load.

Anybody else have this problem / know how to fix? It's really pretty annoying..

P.S. I don't get this using the speakers built into my monitor which is plugged into the socket at the BACK of the computer, headphones plugged into the FRONT.


----------



## satelitko (Oct 30, 2011)

I had a similar problem before, but it was buzzing and humming. Disabling the Line-in on the card fixed the issue.


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 30, 2011)

Doesn't seem to have done anything for me :/


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 30, 2011)

The more connectors the signal has to pass through, the more it degrades.
As far as I know you can't fix it, you either have to plug stuff directly in the back of the pc or buy a sound card.


----------



## satelitko (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not about signal degradation. It's about interference. Maybe the mobo or one of the audio connectors is making contact with your case?


----------



## Rasputin (Oct 30, 2011)

It's not degradation, and I shouldn't have to buy a new part to solve this.

I'll have a look inside it later on and make sure nothing is making contact with the case but i'm sure I checked that before I sealed it up for the first time.


----------



## satelitko (Oct 30, 2011)

If it's not that, then I have no other ideas  Hope you resolve that issue, as I know how terribly annoying it can be


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 30, 2011)

As we all may or may not know the Anolog signal from the circuit is crap!...But the Digital is a whole other story as it allows the signal to be bypassed directly without any interference from the other components on your mobo to another D/A /DAC. like an A/V receiver or other solutions.

But...there is another option that is software! no way Jose´you may say  I recommend purchasing/Trial the SRS Audio Sandbox 1.10.2.0 or newer if availble...to my surprise the analog audio became greatly improved even if the db went down. ofc. 

I use my headphone jack that is on my Marantz as its probably 1000 times better/cleaner as it is more or less lossless.

I hope this helps some of you to find a way out of the messy/crappy Analog Audio (even if this is way good outside of a computer ).

Oh I must clarify that I am in no way a certified Hi-Fi "Pro" but I do consider myself to be on average maybe?.

Cheers all

//Dog

@ Rasputin: Gigabyte EasyTune is an OC utility that also can and works as a softwarebased CPU-Fancontroller (I use it myself and it is really good at that!)


----------



## claylomax (Oct 30, 2011)

It also depends on the front header; I had that problem with my Antec Three Hundred but no with my Silvestone case, with both I used a Xonar DS as my onboard sound is really bad, it's not even Realtek.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 30, 2011)

It sounds like maybe earthing problems or static, have you tried a different set of headphones?

 Clean all the terminals, plugs, and look for possible interference sources.

I had my realtek chip blow [may have been capacitor] a few weeks ago, i had to buy a sound card to fix it.


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 31, 2011)

interference through the front seems pretty common for w/e reason. Most PCs I've use with the front ports usually have the same problem. Sometimes wrapping the header plug with electrical tape a few times or adding a ferrite core on the wire will help. 

something like this... http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=S-itTvT8Bc-ctwfl5s35Dg&ved=0CH8Q8wIwAA


----------



## Dogshitjoint (Oct 31, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> interference through the front seems pretty common for w/e reason. Most PCs I've use with the front ports usually have the same problem. Sometimes wrapping the header plug with electrical tape a few times or adding a ferrite core on the wire will help.
> 
> something like this... http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=S-itTvT8Bc-ctwfl5s35Dg&ved=0CH8Q8wIwAA



That seems to be a very neat little solution and +1 for the wrapping w. "el-tape"

I never use the front myself but I always love ideas like yours - coming from own exp. not others

//Dog


----------

